# Drawer Box Height vs Carcass Opening Height



## PlyoMattic (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm doing a series of built-in dressers in bedrooms, and trying to figure out some ideal dimensions.

I'm also trying to minimize material waste and use a lot of pre-varnished 6" and 5" strips of high quality wood.

For a frameless design and drawer front (basically carcass opening) of 8" or 9" high, can I use a drawer box with 5" sides? 6" sides?

Any idea how much shorter than the drawer front and actual interior opening I can get away with for the drawer box sides and back?

(these will hold clothes, no ball bearings)

Thanks


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You can only get by with as much as the person contracting for your services will let. The question that you ask can ONLY be answered by that person. If you have a larger opening height than drawer side height you are wasting that opening space and thereby cheating the person who is contracting.


George


----------



## PlyoMattic (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm building them for myself.

My thought (hope) that I'm seeking some feedback on, was that one could practically and easily store ~7" (high) pile or drawer full of clothes in a drawer with a (for example) 8" or 9" high drawer front, but 4" or 5" high box sides and back. I see a similar concept used routinely in kitchens for drawers with dishes in them.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Then it is your call. If I was building them for myself I would want full sides and particularly backs. I would not skimp to save a few bucks. The people who live in the house after you will also thank you.



George


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

it's all use and perspective:
my kitchen pantry has 2" drawers in 12"-16" spaces. cans and cereal boxes don't seem to mind
however... i'd think a drawer, with 5" sides in a 8" opening, full of underwear, socks and bras would mind a lot


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, clothes are floppy. Good luck getting them to stay perfectly still in shallow boxes.

I just made a dresser. The drawer boxes are all as tall as can fit in the openings, like every dresser I've ever seen.


----------



## evilboweivel (Nov 3, 2018)

couple of observations, I built a chest of draws for my wife and made the drawer sides and backs about 1/2" less than opening height. Have had a major issue with her filling the drawer full and a item catching, rolling over to the back and then blocking the drawer above from closing. Very hard to work it out. Made a scaled down copy for my granddaughter and tried real hard to open up sides and backs to 2-3 inches, just can't do it. Have about a 1 1/2" gap. Time will tell if she has the same problem.
Ron


----------



## PlyoMattic (Apr 20, 2020)

thanks, I'm curious how much of a gap is too much for clothing. For instance - 7" deep drawer, will a 5.5" back and side work? etc 

Surprised this info or experiences were so hard to come across.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

What is your goal? Doing a proper job or seeing how much you can get away with?

Surely you must have a commercially made dresser in your home to look at. If not, just go to a furniture store and check out some furniture with similar designs?

If it is for clothing, I make my sides about 1" shorter. Then again, I am not concerned about maximizing my wood usage. If I were a factory pounding out thousands of units, that would be a different story.

If you are doing this for hire and your budget is that close, you are already in trouble.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you must use the narrow boards for the sides use two of them to make the sides higher, ripping one if you have to, you are only doing this once but likely will be using the dressers for years.

As has been said 1" shorter is pretty well standard.


----------

